# Help Troubleshooting Trimmer (Won't Start)



## bzowk (May 12, 2014)

Hey Guys - 

After just moving into a new house, I got out my lawn care gear this past weekend and was ready to work. I have a mower, weed eater (trimmer), and blower which have all been in storage for about a year now. I flushed the gas out of all 3, mixed a new batch (except for mower), sharpened blades, and a few other maintenance things for each.

Unfortunatly, the weed eater wouldn't start. Not only that, when I pulled the starter it was reluctant to retract. As I know engine basics, I took it apart to try to fix but was unsuccessful. It's not a top of the line by any means, but I'm posting what's wrong here including pictures in hopes someone can help so I don't have to beg the wife to buy a new one. 

Any ideas you have would be greatly appreciated!

*Details*
- Weed Eater / Trimmer / WeedWacker
- Craftsman 
- 33cc "Full Crank Engine"
_- Couldn't find model number believe it or not_
- Been in storage for about a year
- Use mixed gas (Most recent batch was ~ 40:1 ratio)

*Symptoms*
- At the end of the season last year, it would start, but the cord still wouldn't retract easily. Banging the end of it (where the retract coil is) would help in making it retract. 
- One of the pics shows my finger pointing towards the shaft which obviously turns when engine is on or being started. When assembled and I try to turn it, it turns easily for a bit sometimes and at other times is more difficult to turn. During these times, about 1/2 the revolution is easy and the other half more difficult. Sometimes when the carb & exhaust (muffler?) are removed, it seems to turn much easier as if a vacuum is released. The force required to turn it seems to fluctuate and never be consistent (in a single or many revolutions) _(I think this may be my issue or a clue to it)_
- Currently, it won't start at all.

*What I've Tried to Get it Started*
- Pulled string until I sweated out all bodily fluids 
- Cleaned / Temp removed air filter
- New gas & oil mix
- Replaced spark plug with brand new one
- Sprayed a bit of starter fluid in carburetor air intake as well as in piston chamber (removed spark plug and sprayed bit in)
- Disassembled, slightly cleaned, and reassembled

*What I Found During Disassembly*
- As mentioned above, the shaft would turn much easier much of the time when carburetor & exhaust (muffler?) removed
- When removing the back casing where coiled start string is located, the string retracted as if it were new once the shaft and coil weren't connected anymore (I don't think it's not a bad starter coil / string)
- Last year, there was much carbon build up on screen on exhaust / muffler blocking airflow seemingly. I removed and cleaned this string
- Could view piston moving up and down as shaft was being turned with exhaust / muffler removed
- When switched to "Run", carburetor air flow seemed closed. When switched to "Cold Start" / choke, it seemed about 1/4 open (pic below)
- Fuel lines seemed to flow correctly

*Important Note*
I used the same mixed fuel in my blower which even though had difficulty started, was no match for starter fluid and eventually started. I still wasn't able to go full throttle as it seemed doing so would choke itself out. I really do believe that my fuel isn't 100% what it should be. I was going to wait to post due to this - however - I did as the trimmer wouldn't even budge with starter fluid.

Below are the pics I took during disassembly. I did not take individual components apart, but will be happy to do so as well as post any other info or pics requested. Any ideas or assistance you could provide would be extremely helpful.

Thank You for your help and time!!!

*Pictures*
_Initially I had a list of pictures below which were hosted on my FTP server, but it wouldn't allow me to post them - so - I attached as many key ones as I was allowed._

Thank again!


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

There are 3 necessary components for any engine to run Fuel, Spark and compression.

A couple of things you should check. 
Fuel: gas has to get from the fuel tank to the carb and properly mix with air.

Are the gas hoses intact...look inside the gas tank an make sure the fuel pick up line isn't broken.

Is the primer bulb intact? these will crack and let air get into the fuel line will and screw things up.

Spark: the electrical impulse to the spark plug has to strong enough to jump the gap on the electrodes, and has to be properly timed to pop on the compression stoke

How does the spark plug look, fouled with oil? Is it getting wet with gas when you try to start it...it should

Does the trimmer have spark. You can remove the plug and ground the plug to the engine and pull the starter cord, you should see a spark. No spark maybe a bad coil, or a shut off switch or a broken wire. 

Does the engine have compression? This is properly checked with a compression gauge,,but you can try to hold your thumb over the spark plug hole and pull the rope..it should push back very hard on your thumb. If you don't get a strong push it's a problem. 

There are other issues like vacuum leaks that can prevent the gas from getting into the engine like it should. The carb needs to be properly mounted (air tight) to the engine so it draws through the carb and not around it.

Check some of these and let us know. There is a good chance that if the units sat with old gas for a year, that the carbs need disassembled and cleaned maybe new repair kits.
Spit


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Spit explained it well. The unit looks in fairly good shape and as already mentioned, being it sat for 1yr with I assume ethanol fuel in it, the carb may need a cleaning and possibly a rebuild kit. Some times a new carb is not much more than a rebuild kit and is well worth a few extra bucks to get it running. Look on the carb for a model # and look it up on ebay. Your rewind issue may just need a little WD-40 in the rewind spring area.


----------

